# Squashing and Facesitting



## FeetTurnMeOn (Jan 3, 2009)

I was bored and started looking at youtube. I came across some big girls squashing and sitting on the faces of men, suffocating them. I got the biggest hard-on. I think I'm obsessed with it now. Sorry, this might be old news to you, but I just discovered it.

My question is, do BBWs know that we men get turned on by this? and do most BBWs engage in this kind of activity?

If so, I think I need to find me a big girl to date.


----------



## henrik5 (Jan 4, 2009)

FeetTurnMeOn said:


> I was bored and started looking at youtube. I came across some big girls squashing and sitting on the faces of men, suffocating them. I got the biggest hard-on. I think I'm obsessed with it now. Sorry, this might be old news to you, but I just discovered it.
> 
> My question is, do BBWs know that we men get turned on by this? and do most BBWs engage in this kind of activity?
> 
> If so, I think I need to find me a big girl to date.



you can take alook her:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## Brach311 (Jan 4, 2009)

FeetTurnMeOn said:


> I was bored and started looking at youtube. I came across some big girls squashing and sitting on the faces of men, suffocating them. I got the biggest hard-on. I think I'm obsessed with it now. Sorry, this might be old news to you, but I just discovered it.
> 
> My question is, do BBWs know that we men get turned on by this? and do most BBWs engage in this kind of activity?
> 
> If so, I think I need to find me a big girl to date.



What are the Youtube links?

I know BBWs do it. My girlfriend and I do this and she actually gets just as turned on by it as I do. I had to ask her to do it the first few times but now she jumps on me all the time and just holds me down for the fun of it. 

Anyway, I'm not sure why more of the web models don't do it. I'm not sure if its a self conscious issue, they think its too sexual, or they can't find people willing to be dominated (I doubt), or if they just don't think there as an interest for it.


----------



## runningman (Jan 4, 2009)

Brach311 said:


> What are the Youtube links?
> 
> I know BBWs do it. My girlfriend and I do this and she actually gets just as turned on by it as I do. I had to ask her to do it the first few times but now she jumps on me all the time and just holds me down for the fun of it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure why more of the web models don't do it. I'm not sure if its a self conscious issue, they think its too sexual, or they can't find people willing to be dominated (I doubt), or if they just don't think there as an interest for it.



I understand why not as many women are into squashing as men. It's a very sensual and sexual thing for me, the feeling of being completely overwhelmed, as I'm sure it is for many guys into squashing but put yourself in a woman's position, unless they are excited by seeing you struggle beneath them and the associated feeling of power then there is really nothing 'in it for them' so to speak. 

You are lucky with your g/f. Enjoy it.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 4, 2009)

There are plenty of women into squashing their men. As far as the net goes in my opinion there is too much face sitting out there and not enough body squashing. I love seeing fat women body squashing thin (lucky) guys flat and wishing it was me!


----------



## WhiteGuy4BlackBBW (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a girlfriend a couple of years ago who did something like this. It wasn't squashing or suffocating, just gentle face sitting. We called it "Face Time". I would be all stressed and anxious from work, she'd say "you need some face time". I'd lay face up on the bed, she'd be wearing a long skirt with no panties, she'd stand over my face, facing my feet, she'd hike her skirt a bit and then kneel over my face and lay down on top of me.

For me it was like being in a private tent with her pussy right in my face. My entire world consisted of the world under her skirt. It was a private, sexy, sensual and peaceful place. I would eat her ass and pussy at my leisure. It took my mind off all my worries.

I really miss my "face time"...


----------



## JennaVonDell (Jan 4, 2009)

I love to do it, it's a lot of fun. 


Loves:kiss2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 5, 2009)

Not All Do.
I Would think that just like ANY Woman, it depends on fetish's, turn-on's, whether she's Sub. Or Dom. 


...And Quite Randomly.
I'd Like To Note, I'm Somewhat Offended By Your Last Sentence.

Then Again, That may very well just be me being 'Touchy'. ..


----------



## unfront (Jan 6, 2009)

For my wife and I, face sitting is a part of our (almost) nightly ritual. It is a favorite of mine. But yes, not everyone is into it. She gives me a lot of "face time" (I like that quote from above...perfect description).


----------



## FeetTurnMeOn (Mar 24, 2009)

Dailymotion seems to have more facesitting videos. I seen one vicious squashing video on that site but it was taken down for some reason. I think the girl in it was really trying to hurt the guy.

It was amazing to see. Too bad.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 24, 2009)

Its been a long time. I could go for giving some quality "face time".
Peace out, ya'll.


----------



## op user (Mar 25, 2009)

Me being a guy I find it also a major turn on or foreplay. Every time I had the chance to have a bbs (unfortunately never a SSBBW) it was great to have her step on me. Once we even did it on the floor when I wanted to see how different it was.

And if she let me even to try to lift her I am on heaven.

op user


----------



## gustavo_zulu08 (Mar 29, 2009)

i love squash
ssbbw is wonderful


----------



## Tracii (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep body squashing is lots of fun.


----------



## OneVBguy (Mar 31, 2009)

There's nothing like being lost in the darkness under a Woman's butt/crotch.

Also love to hear my body cracking, popping feeling Her warm body against/on mine. Hearing my own breath wheeze and knowing I'm under a Goddess.


----------



## blackghost75 (Apr 5, 2009)

I love the though of a bbw or ssbbw sitting on my face I'm looking forward to the day that it happens too!!!!!!


----------



## B00TS (Apr 5, 2009)

Being encompassed by a fat woman is one of the most enjoyable experiences in life. Those people who are scared to try are missing out on a wonderful chance to explore the boundaries of their intimacy.


----------



## Tau (Apr 7, 2009)

I wanna sit on somebody!!!


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

The only problem I have with a big girl sitting on my face is it's really hard to hear the CD player.


----------



## Teresa (Apr 19, 2009)

Tau said:


> I wanna sit on somebody!!!



LOL!!! I love your post. After reading this thread it was what I was thinking too!


----------



## zsa (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the power and its fun too.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 20, 2009)

This is by far a big turn on for guys! I just love offering my face as a chair for some big bottom lady! Life is good, LOL!!!!




FeetTurnMeOn said:


> I was bored and started looking at youtube. I came across some big girls squashing and sitting on the faces of men, suffocating them. I got the biggest hard-on. I think I'm obsessed with it now. Sorry, this might be old news to you, but I just discovered it.
> 
> My question is, do BBWs know that we men get turned on by this? and do most BBWs engage in this kind of activity?
> 
> If so, I think I need to find me a big girl to date.


----------



## sugarmoore (Apr 26, 2009)

i have always wanted to try sitting on a mns face, but im so afraid of hurting him


----------



## sugarmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> i have always wanted to try sitting on a mns face, but im so afraid of hurting him



OK! so i tryd it.......sooooo much fun! its my new favorite thing :happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

I absolutely LOOOOOOVE it, of course.... getting the breathing technique down is the most important thing. Facesitting is just a major turn-on; squashing, no thanks. I'll stay in the "tent"


----------



## LuvBigBoned (May 3, 2009)

zsa said:


> I love the power and its fun too.



Power is sexy. To me, there's been little more both physically and sexually powerful than when a sexy woman of size (especially one with nice half-moon buttocks) positions herself on my face. It's like she's gone from being my queen to my goddess, someone who, at will, can bring me to the heights of grand orgasm any way she pleases to the depths of being smothered out. I must sensually please her to earn the former (and, no, I have no fantasies about the latter happening. There's just something arousing about the idea that it could).

The "face time" post of earlier is cool. And there are more than a few times when I've been exhausted, not enough energy for the whole deal, but feel like pleasing my wife. So I say, "Are you going to sit on my face or what?"

She doesn't have to be asked twice.


----------



## sarahreign (May 4, 2009)

Brach311 said:


> What are the Youtube links?
> 
> I know BBWs do it. My girlfriend and I do this and she actually gets just as turned on by it as I do. I had to ask her to do it the first few times but now she jumps on me all the time and just holds me down for the fun of it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure why more of the web models don't do it. I'm not sure if its a self conscious issue, they think its too sexual, or they can't find people willing to be dominated (I doubt), or if they just don't think there as an interest for it.




My site will be out shortly and I plan on doing it ... So look out! Im not DOM but I have a few WILD STREAKS that come into play once in a while!


----------



## FeetTurnMeOn (May 22, 2009)

Keep me updated.


----------



## sarahreign (May 22, 2009)

FeetTurnMeOn said:


> Keep me updated.



I deff will!


----------



## Chef (May 22, 2009)

There so many different ways and methods of squashing that we've all done it but didn't realize we were participating in the fetish. Some of my memories in highschool of having that cute plump bbt come over and sit on my lap...  oh yeah.. 

or how about getting a krik in my spine between the shoulder blades, so I'll lay on the floor, and get my gf to put her soft fat foot right in the middle of my back and apply some WEIGHT here.. and here.. and here...

And who hasn't played a game of "steam roller".. where you both lie on the floor and attempt roll over each other and "roll me flat.."

or just lying somewhere and having your fattie just lay on top of you and feel the weight pressing every where..

Naturally, at least with me.. Facesitting comes next, as Boots said.. *being encompassed by a fat woman...*


----------



## sarahreign (May 22, 2009)

Chef said:


> There so many different ways and methods of squashing that we've all done it but didn't realize we were participating in the fetish. Some of my memories in highschool of having that cute plump bbt come over and sit on my lap...  oh yeah..
> 
> or how about getting a krik in my spine between the shoulder blades, so I'll lay on the floor, and get my gf to put her soft fat foot right in the middle of my back and apply some WEIGHT here.. and here.. and here...
> 
> ...




I myself LOVE squishing a guy LOL its just so FUN and I like being BIGGER then him! LOL! its just the best! But the one thing I like to do it either sit/lay on ya or smother ya with my big belly!


----------



## Tau (May 24, 2009)

WhiteGuy4BlackBBW said:


> I had a girlfriend a couple of years ago who did something like this. It wasn't squashing or suffocating, just gentle face sitting. We called it "Face Time". I would be all stressed and anxious from work, she'd say "you need some face time". I'd lay face up on the bed, she'd be wearing a long skirt with no panties, she'd stand over my face, facing my feet, she'd hike her skirt a bit and then kneel over my face and lay down on top of me.
> 
> For me it was like being in a private tent with her pussy right in my face. My entire world consisted of the world under her skirt. It was a private, sexy, sensual and peaceful place. I would eat her ass and pussy at my leisure. It took my mind off all my worries.
> 
> I really miss my "face time"...



ZOMG THAT'S HOT!!


----------



## sarahreign (May 30, 2009)

I just did it to my BF lol and he was like WTF???? Its was awesomely fun...HE dont like it too much but HE cant STOP ME!!!! IM ALOT bigger then him so he cnt fight it AHAHAHAHAHAAAA I want to do it to ppl who actually like it tho and see how THAT is!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 1, 2009)

sooo funny^^ <33


----------



## sitz-kissen (Jun 8, 2009)

Always I try to fight a bigger girl, she trhow me to the floor and jump on my breast and humped until I have no breath >.<


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 8, 2009)

wow this is a very hot thread!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 9, 2009)

I think someone I know needs to give me some "face time".... hehehehe :wubu:

Ever heard of the song "Natural Man"???


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 9, 2009)

Being squashed/smothered is one of my favorite things. I've never been with someone who actually liked doing it though. It's not nearly as much fun if they're just doing it to humor you.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I think someone I know needs to give me some "face time".... hehehehe :wubu:
> 
> Ever heard of the song "Natural Man"???



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm I would love to give you some face time!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm I would love to give you some face time!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu:



Ahh, I bet you would!!!!!!  

I could just get lost down there, for that's how easy it is with me... talk about a thought for the day!!!  I can't help it


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Ahh, I bet you would!!!!!!
> 
> I could just get lost down there, for that's how easy it is with me... talk about a thought for the day!!!  I can't help it



Yes I know you didnt mean that "someone" to be me,... but i had to _pounce_:doh: on that opportunity! sorry hehehehe


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Jun 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Yes I know you didnt mean that "someone" to be me,... but i had to _pounce_:doh: on that opportunity! sorry hehehehe



I'm glad YOU said it... hehe I knew what you meant  Thanks- you are sweet 

I'm one hell of a lucky man right now, what can I say?


----------



## mike bibby (Jun 14, 2009)

lets see some squashing pics


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

mike bibby said:


> lets see some squashing pics



i have no one to squash


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i have no one to squash



Hah! That won't last long around here.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Hah! That won't last long around here.



LOL if that were only true my friend! I am married ,... so no DIMS fun for me!! i suck!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> LOL if that were only true my friend! I am married ,... so no DIMS fun for me!! i suck!



Well, we all make compromises. Don't let your love forget that you love them. Sit on their face if you have to remind them. Trust me, nothing says I love you like a faceful of goodies.

/drunk advice. Take with grain of salt.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Well, we all make compromises. Don't let your love forget that you love them. Sit on their face if you have to remind them. Trust me, nothing says I love you like a faceful of goodies.
> 
> /drunk advice. Take with grain of salt.



LMAO,.. taken as a woman who is DRINKING right now


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> LMAO,.. taken as a woman who is DRINKING right now



That's good, because the world won't stop spinning for me right now, and my oral fixation is acting up.


----------

